# Mississippi Codes



## conarb (Sep 22, 2016)

I notice Jeff doesn't have Mississippi listed in state codes, *I think they need it*, click on the listen button to hear the developer explain why bathrooms aren't necessary, including making your kitchen do, and going across the street to a beautiful Starbucks.


----------



## JBI (Sep 23, 2016)

My favorite part was the analogy of buying a shirt and then trying to wear it as pants. LOL What a moron. 
How do these (insert derogatory name here) stay in business?


----------



## tmurray (Sep 23, 2016)

Mississauga not Mississippi. Mississauga is a suburb of Toronto, Canada.

Also, "This and That" is a satire show on CBC Radio. Had me going for a while though.


----------



## Joe Engel (Sep 27, 2016)

We don't need no codes here in Missipi ( that's how we pronounce it)... Update to the thread, a couple of years ago,Senator Chris Massey (a builder) proposed a bill and was passed that encourages the adoption of ICC codes from the last three code cycles. If an AHJ chose not to adopt, then they had to write an ordinance to "Opt-out" every year. Many smaller cities and sparsely populated counties had no code at all or even a building department to enforce one. Just last year, newly licensed builder's will be required to receive 2 hours of CEU's to renew their license. These may seem like baby steps but they are progress for Mississippi! State board of contractors link


----------



## rogerpa (Sep 27, 2016)

link should be www.msboc.u*s* not .un


----------



## Keystone (Sep 27, 2016)

Look at the stories headline, SATIRE.


----------



## Joe Engel (Sep 27, 2016)

Thx Roger, can't blame spell check.

Key: SATIRE was established back in 2009, still a good read, and it was Mississauga not Mississippi. But building codes in this state are behind the times.


----------

